# bé cal anar fent



## eekhogweed

Què vol dir "bé cal anar fent"? Ho vaig llegir en el _Manifest revulsista nord-català_. L'oració completa és: "Aquest imperialisme jacobí és servit per zelosos funcionaris montpellerencs i collaboradors locals, amnèsics tricolors, caps de Segarra miserables del «bé cal anar fent.»"

Si és possible, em responeu en anglès o francès perquè el meu coneixement del català és molt limitat. Però una resposta en català també m'ajudaria.


----------



## sayah

Hi,

I do not know to translate it perfectly into English, but the idea would be something like: "it is important to go on working in"

Sayah


----------



## riverdale

I once had a Catalan teacher who said, at a difficult time, "vaig fent les coses a mesura que van sortint". She meant, I think, that she was getting along as best she could; she was coping. 

Alan Yates, in "Teach Yourself Catalan" (page 185 in my edition), also says that "anar fent" means "to get along", "to cope".

So perhaps "els miserables del 'bé cal anar fent'" are the people who think it is best just to go with the flow; not to make trouble; to make the best of the (oppressive) situation.

But "caps de Segarra"?? Heads of what? Sorry,I have no idea.


----------



## Namarne

riverdale said:


> But "caps de Segarra"?? Heads of what? Sorry,I have no idea.


Maybe that's about Josep M. de Sagarra, a "conservative" author...


----------



## riverdale

Thank you, Namarne. Your suggestion seems right. The _Viquipèdia _ biography of Sagarra (not "Segarra" as in _el Manifest revulsista nord-català_) says:

_El govern espanyol, el 1960, li concedeix la Gran Cruz de Alfonso X el Sabio. El fet que acceptés la condecoració, va fer rebrotar les crítiques dels sectors catalans de la resistència cultural per la seva actitud condescendent amb el règim franquista, motivada, d'altra banda, per la seva situació de supervivència econòmica._

So perhaps _"els caps de Sagarra miserables del «bé cal anar fent.»"_ are the Catalans of _Catalunya Nord _ who go along with French "oppression" because their first priority is economical survival.


----------



## sound shift

Maybe, "We are where we are and we have to make the best of it" or "Life has to go on all the same."


----------



## ernest_

Yes, "bé hem d'anar fent" conveys the idea of accepting something with resignation.


----------



## sound shift

Another possibility that springs to mind: "Like it or not, we've got to get on with it."


----------



## eekhogweed

Thank you to all who responded! You have been very helpful.


----------



## stefjourdan

est-ce qu'on n'a pas l'équivalent en français avec : "il faut faire aller" une variante de "on fait aller" (en réponse à "comment ça va ?")


----------



## merquiades

oui, mais en catalan c'est plus frequent et je ne pense pas que l'on puisse l'utiliser pour répondre à la question (ça va? oui, il faut... / com anem? ).  Il faut un contexte précis. Cela veut dire... en gros... oui, d'accord, on n'a pas le choix, quoi!... faut faire avec... il faut l'accepter, que veux-tu que j'y fasse.


----------



## stefjourdan

merquiades said:


> oui, mais en catalan c'est plus frequent et je ne pense pas que l'on puisse l'utiliser pour répondre à la question (ça va? oui, il faut... / com anem? ).  Il faut un contexte précis. Cela veut dire... en gros... oui, d'accord, on n'a pas le choix, quoi!... faut faire avec... il faut l'accepter, que veux-tu que j'y fasse.



Bonjour et merci, je n'ai pas affirmé que c'était exactement pareil. Il y a forcément des différences d'emploi et de sens entre deux langues. Simplement la formule française si proche ne m'a pas paru citée dans le forum. Il faut faire avec, je l'avais sur le bout des lèvres, merci. Par contre en réponse à "ça va", anar fent est cité comme réponse dans plein de sites...j'ai cherché cette expression au départ car je possède un livre qui a ce titre.


----------



## merquiades

stefjourdan said:


> Bonjour et merci, je n'ai pas affirmé que c'était exactement pareil. Il y a forcément des différences d'emploi et de sens entre deux langues. Simplement la formule française si proche ne m'a pas paru citée dans le forum. Il faut faire avec, je l'avais sur le bout des lèvres, merci. Par contre en réponse à "ça va", anar fent est cité comme réponse dans plein de sites...j'ai cherché cette expression au départ car je possède un livre qui a ce titre.



Bonsoir. Non, je sais que tu ne voulais pas dire que c'était exactement pareil.  Ah bon, tu sais quelle était la question? C'était comme ça?

--Com estàs?  Com anem?
--Bé cal anar fent

C'est intéressant.  Je ne l'ai jamais vu dans ce contexte. Merci. Tu m'as appris une bonne expression!  En ce cas, ce serait exactement l'équivalent du...  Ça va?  Oui, il faut...


----------



## stefjourdan

non c'était plutôt présenté comme : com estàs  ? anar fent


----------



## merquiades

stefjourdan said:


> non c'était plutôt présenté comme : com estàs  ? anar fent



Anar fent. On n'a pas conjugué le verbe?  
Moi j'ai trouvé cet exemple:

--Com va el treball?
--Vaig fent


----------



## stefjourdan

je suis loin d'être spécialiste, il m'a semblé que les gens citaient la formule à l'infinitif, mais ils parlaient peut-être en général... dans mon livre c'est à l'infinitif


----------



## merquiades

Bon, peut-être qu'un catalan de souche peut mieux nous l'expliquer et aura d'autres exemples.  En tout cas, le sens tu l'as bien saisi.  En gros, "il faut faire avec".  Je pense qu'il vaut mieux conjuguer le verbe quand même. Salut!


----------



## stefjourdan

au plaisir, où êtes vous ?


----------



## Rintoul

merquiades said:


> Anar fent. On n'a pas conjugué le verbe?
> Moi j'ai trouvé cet exemple:
> 
> --Com va el treball?
> --Vaig fent


 
Sometimes the conjugation is used. "Vaig fent, anem fent, etc." Sometimes it is not. "Anar fent"

There isn't any difference in meaning.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Rintoul.  Gràcies per la teva precisió.  No sabia que es podia dir "anar fent" així, sense conjugar el verb.  Stefjourdan m'estic al 11º


----------

